# YAY!!! I fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinally got them!!!



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 23, 2006)

My beakers! Because I'm a nerd!!! It took me forever to find them!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 23, 2006)

i need beakers, too. i think they're stylish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where did you buy them?


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 23, 2006)

awesome! where did u get them??


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Aug 23, 2006)

Awesome!

Ive been looking to get some...
I know you can find them and petri dishes on ebay though alot of them arent new


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 23, 2006)

oh, wow, those are perfect!


----------



## k_im (Aug 23, 2006)

that's really cute!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 23, 2006)

Very stylish! Makes me think...I should use mines (don't ask why I have beakers lol)


----------



## Lalli (Aug 23, 2006)

omg i want them! even though they remind me of chemistry lessons!


----------



## n_c (Aug 23, 2006)

Please tell us where you got them...pretty please!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 23, 2006)

yeah id like to know where you got them too.. reminds me of chemistry as well! lol!! you're too cute!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 
_i need beakers, too. i think they're stylish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where did you buy them?_

 
www.homesciencetools.com

I went everywhere looking for them, I always found fake ones. I even went to my old college to try to see if they had them in our bookstore ... NOPE, then I tried my high school and again ... fake ones... then I tried eBay ... they were like $40 a beaker ... nope!

So finally, I asked an MA if she will give me one and I'd give her like 10 bucks for it, she said no of course, but she directed me to look at the website b/c she gets her son's science crap on there.

And I bought 4 - PYREX - for $31 (and that includes shipping)!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_Awesome!

Ive been looking to get some...
I know you can find them and petri dishes on ebay though alot of them arent new_

 
Petri dishes are on the way!


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow. You have your own MAC counter. Can't wait to see what you'll do with the petri dishes.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Haha so cute.


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 30, 2006)

oh sweet!  Those are fab.  

What are you going to use the petri dishes for?


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sewpunk* 
_oh sweet!  Those are fab.  

What are you going to use the petri dishes for?_

 
My forehead is darker than my cheeks (don's ask), so I mix my foundations in a petri dish.


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_My forehead is darker than my cheeks (don's ask), so I mix my foundations in a petri dish._

 
With all that fun science stuff, I would feel like a chemist getting ready everyday!  I love it!


----------



## mm87511 (Aug 31, 2006)

Is it really easy to break?


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mm87511* 
_Is it really easy to break?_

 
yes, they are very thin, but I'm not "die hard" with my make-up. I still keep stuff in boxes for goodness sake.


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 31, 2006)

thats awesome that you got them. i would get it too but I KNOW i will bnreak it as soon as i get them.


----------



## poddygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

That is such a cool idea :holysheep: Thanks for posting your source!


----------



## Lalli (Sep 2, 2006)

oo i need to find a site like that which will deliver to the uk!


----------



## noteventherain (Sep 3, 2006)

That is such a kickass idea!  (I mean, I know you got it from MAC, but to get them online and use it at home. . .that's freakin' cool.)  I was thinking of getting my own petri dishes to use for mixing foundations- thanks for posting a source to get them!!!  Now I don't have to go searching. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oh, one question. . .did you get the glass or the plastic petris?  I'd rather have the glass but I'm concerned about getting them because of the breakage factor.  *ponders*


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 3, 2006)

ebay !! i just ordered some yesterday so hopefully they'll be coming in a few days  lOl im so excited.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 
_That is such a kickass idea!  (I mean, I know you got it from MAC, but to get them online and use it at home. . .that's freakin' cool.)  I was thinking of getting my own petri dishes to use for mixing foundations- thanks for posting a source to get them!!!  Now I don't have to go searching. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, one question. . .did you get the glass or the plastic petris?  I'd rather have the glass but I'm concerned about getting them because of the breakage factor.  *ponders*_

 
i got the glass petri dish, but they are real shallow, I mean the dish isn't deep at all. But that's what I use them for, I mix my hyperreal and reg. foundation together.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 
_ebay !! i just ordered some yesterday so hopefully they'll be coming in a few days  lOl im so excited._

 
were they expensive,i found that buying them on ebay was much more expensive?


----------



## ccarp001 (Sep 4, 2006)

:woots:  wow! that looks so cool! you def have your own mac counter at home now!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey, if anyone is still interested in beakers, I've found another site called EdmundsScientifics (www.scientificsonline.com) ANNNDDD.....if you have an ebates acct., you get 10% cash back on the amount of your order. They have 3 different sizes, ranging from 3.95-6.95. Enjoy!


----------



## csuthetaphi (Sep 17, 2006)

:cartwheel: 

Yay! Isn't Science fun???!!! 






I am a Chemist!! That's exactly what we use in the lab!!


----------



## MAC Mel (Nov 8, 2006)

what size Petri dish should we be looking for?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 8, 2006)

Those are adorable!!  I actually have this plastic, palm tree martini glasses that I hold my stuff in!  they're really cute but I like how professional these are (palm tree martini glasses aren't exactly professional haha!)


----------



## capytan (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 

 
_www.homesciencetools.com

I went everywhere looking for them, I always found fake ones._

 
What do you mean 'fake' ones?


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 10, 2006)

That's a cool idea.


----------



## emmyengine (Nov 11, 2006)

Heehee! I am in a lab a lot (I do life science in school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I stole a petri dish to put my foundation in, and then pick it up with a brush  I should try asking if the technical assistants if they could sell me a beaker/or three.


----------



## ninabruja (Nov 11, 2006)

ahhhh ingenious. these RULE.


----------



## yumin1988 (Nov 12, 2006)

Lol...I think my prof wouldn't like to see me using the Glasswares for my makeup...
Imagine... mixing the different colours of foundations or even colours??
LOL... Have fun anyway~~!!


----------

